# Otters  (56k warning)



## lostprophet

http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/p29054085.html


----------



## LaFoto

Big awww-factor here ... for otters in general, and more so for the "otters-in-love" photos. 
Your last but one pic here shows, however, that they are not to be messed with! Boy, never knew what kind of fangs they have! Lovely close-ups, very nice expressions or action - you WERE at the zoo, weren't you?


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Big awww-factor here ... for otters in general, and more so for the "otters-in-love" photos.
> Your last but one pic here shows, however, that they are not to be messed with! Boy, never knew what kind of fangs they have! Lovely close-ups, very nice expressions or action - you WERE at the zoo, weren't you?


 
I was at Cotswold Wildlife park which has a great Duck pond and about 9 otters in an open enclosure. It is a great place to photograph and watch the wildlife


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

beautiful shots!


----------



## AIRIC

Sweet shots.

Eric


----------



## doenoe

very nice shots, 1 and 4 are just plain cute........darn it, you made me say cute.


----------



## WildBill

Excellent series! 1, 4, and 5 are my favorites!

Bill


----------



## JTHphoto

awesome series, andy, loving it...  sounds like a fun place to shoot...  i didn't know otters had teeth like that... !!!  they looked all cute and cuddly until that picture!  great job... :thumbup:


----------



## melcooney

What a great series and what a great place to catch some great shots! (Gee, could I say "great" any more? LOL) I especially like the first and last pictures...Wish we had such an interesting place around here.  I mostly get farm animals in our state parks!


----------



## lostprophet

Cheers everyone, i'm just glad you liked them


----------



## Verbal

Those are so adorable!


----------



## bethany138

AWWWAAAAHAHAHAHWWWWW!


----------



## JohnMF

they look cute now, but one of those critters could bite a finger off. Just look at the fangs on number 5


----------



## lostprophet

Cheers everyone,

BTW

*bethany138, *I just love your Signature


----------



## willpops

I'm not a big friend of nature photography, but those are fine. Expressions are well shot.


----------



## Arch

Good job with these!  :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet

cheers, there's a few more otter shots here http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/c740413.html


----------



## Mohain

Sssoooooooo cute  Well captured :thumbup:


----------



## Randog

Very nice shots! Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerChaos

Those are awesome! Good Job!!


----------



## bigfatbadger

Brilliant shots!


----------



## lostprophet

bigfatbadger said:
			
		

> Brilliant shots!


 
cheers


Badger badger badger badger bagder badger badger 

sorry bout that just couldn't resist it  
Love live Weebl and Bob


----------



## Silverpenguin

I like the first one best, great stuff


----------



## Antarctican

Very very nice shots!!!  They should be sold as postcards or something (I'd buy 'em!) Two thumbs up.


----------



## Holly

sooo sooo cute!! Love them...


----------



## KenCo

Great shots mate, I'd have been very happing getting anyone of those. Some excellent poses and getting the teeth on the second off last shot was nicely done.
Ken.


----------

